# Started Zyprexa after all



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Well, gentle readers, after my GP's urging and the psychologist (see 5' diagnosis post), I started the Zyprexa.I feel MUCH better! GP will monitor Zyprexa, GastroGuy isn't too concerned, and I will go to behavioral therapy.Just an update from lil' ol'Joan


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Joan,I'm so pleased to hear you are feeling much better - that is good news!







Good Luck also with the behavioural therapy. When do you start? what does it involve? Is it with a good therapist?sorry so many questions - LOL - just very interested!Dont forget to keep us updated on your progress....Clair


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Joan, good to hear your feeling well and I have the same questions as Clair.







Let us know how your doing.


----------



## Joan Gregg (Jun 6, 2000)

Claire, I started mid-December and go again this Wed.Like Dr. Freud, he, too, sees lots of anger in me. We will work on general relaxation techniques.eric, thanks for popping in. As you know, I started the IBS tapes over again, too.--Joan


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Joan, glad to hear things are going better for you. Norb


----------

